# Windows 7 Home Premium administrator?



## ngrome (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi,

I know in Windows 7 Ultimate you have to enable the administrator account to get it recognized under Computer Management as an available login to show up on the screen. 

But for Windows 7 Home Premium, how can you login with the Administrator account? Is it hidden? Or is that just for manufacturer tech support access? I'm not talking about an account that's assigned administrator privileges, I'm actually looking for the way to login as administrator in Windows 7 Home Premium, or can you? 

Thanks.


----------



## mdh1957x (Aug 12, 2009)

Use the following link to enable the Administrator login, with Full administrator privileges:

http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/enable-the-hidden-administrator-account-on-windows-vista/

Or Google:
"Enable the (Hidden) Administrator Account on Windows 7 or Vista" 
minus the quotes.

mdh1957x


----------



## ngrome (Feb 8, 2009)

mdh1957x said:


> Use the following link to enable the Administrator login, with Full administrator privileges:
> 
> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/enable-the-hidden-administrator-account-on-windows-vista/
> 
> ...


Yes, thank you! I found that link.


----------

